# Army.ca Wiki Needs You!



## couchcommander (19 May 2006)

Hey Guys,

Unfortunately the airforce section of the army.ca wiki project equipment page is still completely empty!

Please go to http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Equipment, click on the article name, and start editing if you're interested (you'll need to log in with your army.ca login/password). You can add new articles to the index page by clicking the edit tab as well. 

I recommend taking a look at some of the other pages in the section to get an idea of how to do things (the Land Force page, for instance), or take a visit to the help section http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Help:Contents

Thanks in advance!


----------

